# *Why Would My Betta Be Mad at Me?



## WendyT (Nov 24, 2009)

I have had my first Betta for about 18+ months with no problems at all. He has always been very gentle, builds bubble nests after every water change and has responded to my presence with enthusiasm. He use to swim to my finger and follow it along the glass - I called it our 'nightly walk'... He would even eat from my finger on occasion.

I moved about 2 months ago and he has not been the same. First he darted alot and seemed spooked - by other ppl maybe? I used to live alone, but always had the tv or music on, so he was use to noise. I moved him into the bedroom just in case. I put him near a flowery picture, which seemed to bring out aggression in him. It took me a few days to realize the cause - so I removed it. It's now been about two weeks since moving the picture (he now has white around him, like before the move); but he is still flaring his gills when I put my finger on the glass. 

Has anyone had any experience with anything like this?
~~~ Thank You For Your Help~~~ I am So Sad About This

He is in a 1 gal bowl. 
No live plants but small plastic ones
Water temp is 79-80
Full water changes once a week; 50% partial 1x week
No filters/water treatment
No tank buddies.
He is fed 3 pellets once a day


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

idk but for 1G tank you should do like every 2-4 days 50% water change then after it in another 2-4 days a 100% water change.

He might be stressed due to the poor water quality, also try to buy a thermometer, the water temp can be a cause of stress as well.

One more thing, can you please take a photo of him so we can see how he is atm?

He might have some sort of illness you didn't spot.


----------



## WendyT (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for your reply SillyCone.
Attached is a pic of Martin I just took. I've been using the same water change method for over 1 1/2 years and he's been wonderful. Would moving change that? Oh, and I have a thermometer. His water temp varies between 78-80.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

WendyT said:


> I have had my first Betta for about 18+ months with no problems at all. He has always been very gentle, builds bubble nests after every water change and has responded to my presence with enthusiasm. He use to swim to my finger and follow it along the glass - I called it our 'nightly walk'... He would even eat from my finger on occasion.
> 
> I moved about 2 months ago and he has not been the same. First he darted alot and seemed spooked - by other ppl maybe? I used to live alone, but always had the tv or music on, so he was use to noise. I moved him into the bedroom just in case. I put him near a flowery picture, which seemed to bring out aggression in him. It took me a few days to realize the cause - so I removed it. It's now been about two weeks since moving the picture (he now has white around him, like before the move); but he is still flaring his gills when I put my finger on the glass.
> 
> ...


Have you water changed his tank since the move? Could it be possible the water may be different if you're using tap water? 
Also, you may want to consider moving him up into something a little bigger on 1 gallons I usually do 100% water change daily...if not atleast 100% every other day.Ammonia can build up pretty fast in a tank that size.Do you use water conditioner?


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Your water changing schedule isn't horrible but I would add in an additional 50% to 100% so a total of 3 a week. The best thing to do would be to get a water test kit at least for ammonia to see how quickly the ammonia is building up in the 1 gallon. It can be surprisingly quick. Some people even recommend every other day 100% water changes for that size tank.

The water temp is good. Is he scrapping on any decorations or on the side of the tank? Is he lethargic? He could have gotten stressed from the move which may have compromised his immune system and has something wrong but not sure unless there are more symptoms.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

As others have said, you should consider increasing water changes.

As far as behavior goes, I have a few bettas who flare at me when I approach the tank. Typically it just means that they are protecting their territory. Maybe he is trying to protect his territory from another move? It's hard to say. Does he have any other symptoms?


----------



## WendyT (Nov 24, 2009)

I will increase the water changes. That is always a good bet. I have been using the same type of bottled water since I got him and another Betta, so the type wouldn't be an issue. 

Since someone else has experienced this without illness, I guess he's not necessarily sick. I'll continue keeping an eye on him. It just scares the heck out of me when something out of the ordinary happens. His 'brother' started acting strangely in the spring and after a good fight, died. Everyone here was wonderful about that.

Thank you all!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

WendyT said:


> I will increase the water changes. That is always a good bet. I have been using the same type of bottled water since I got him and another Betta, so the type wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Since someone else has experienced this without illness, I guess he's not necessarily sick. I'll continue keeping an eye on him. It just scares the heck out of me when something out of the ordinary happens. His 'brother' started acting strangely in the spring and after a good fight, died. Everyone here was wonderful about that.
> 
> Thank you all!


Don't use bottled water for your bettas, it lacks essential nutrients and minerals that tap water has. Using bottled water will eventually cause their health to deteriorate. I suggest using tap and increasing your changes.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Turtle is right, no botta wata!


----------

